

Resistance is futile - yuxel

$ curl -About sonsuzdongu.com | aplay
======
ankitml
playing in bits and pieces, each one less than a second. better is to store it
somewhere and then play

$ curl -About sonsuzdongu.com > temp

$ aplay temp

